# checking battery from terminal



## LordCoven (Jan 13, 2003)

has anyone come accross a way to check the status of a battery in an iBook (or PowerBook I supose) from the terminal.

Thnx,

C


----------



## d1taylor (Jan 13, 2003)

It's not exactly what you want, but check the man page for *pmset* -- what you seek (a cool idea) is somewhere down that path, I expect.


----------



## LordCoven (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks. You're right, tho - not quite what I was looking for 
I've seen that when you boot into single user mode (or at least I seem to remember...) that there's a message showing the battery status in percent. Hence I'm assuming there'll be a C API to that somewhere. I'll have a dig around when I have time and see if I can knock up a little CLI util to do it.

C


----------

